# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Sick of food served on boards

## goldie1

When will this bs of restaurants serving food on lumps of wood end  https://www.facebook.com/WeWantPlates/

----------


## phild01

> When will this bs of restaurants serving food on lumps of wood end  https://www.facebook.com/WeWantPlates/

  That needs a login.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And drinks in jars....   :Rofl5:

----------


## JB1

I don't care if it's served on lumps of wood, just don't rip me off for average quality food.  
TCR

----------


## PlatypusGardens

....like "deconstructed" coffee?

----------


## Marc

Restaurants are about food, but also about novelty and fashion. However,  ultimately restaurants exist because people go to them and put up with the service and the set up and the food. 
Unfortunately in Australia we are notorious for putting up with crap service and being curious about ridiculous set up in order to be seen progressive and not conservative.
Who is at fault if the pig is fat? The pig or those who feed him? 
If I get served food in a plastic skull, I would walk and wouldn't pay.

----------


## OBBob

> ... 
> Unfortunately in Australia we are notorious for putting up with crap service...

  Perhaps the night vision restaurant in Melbourne would be good for you? Can't see if you're getting service or not!   http://www.theage.com.au/articles/20...548159581.html

----------


## Marc

Yep, right up my alley. I would get in with a torch strapped to my head.

----------


## joynz

> Perhaps the night vision restaurant in Melbourne would be good for you? Can't see if you're getting service or not!   Dining in the dark - Epicure - www.theage.com.au

  That was back in 2004!

----------


## goldie1

> That needs a login.

  you don't have to log in just click on "not now" 
or try here http://wewantplates.com/

----------


## goldie1

I can put up with a burger on a piece of wood but if its something that end up all over the  
table when you try to eat I draw the line

----------


## phild01

> you don't have to log in just click on "not now" 
> or try here We Want Plates

  That wasn't available until I fed it a code.  After that it did show 'not now', some food at the top and then told me to login.  I'd rather have little to do with zuckerberg stuff.

----------


## Marc

About that night vision restaurant ... I like the idea that if I don't like the food or the service I can throw it back at them and pretend it wasn't me ...  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> About that night vision restaurant ... I like the idea that if I don't like the food or the service I can throw it back at them and pretend it wasn't me ...

  Lol

----------


## havabeer

The honest worst part about the wooden panel serving trays, they don't catch the mess!!! Eating a nice burger and the juice  just spills off the board and runs runs onto the table

----------


## OBBob

> The honest worst part about the wooden panel serving trays, they don't catch the mess!!! Eating a nice burger and the juice  just spills off the board and runs runs onto the table

  I actually wonder how you ensure hygiene is maintained. I guess going through a commercial dishwasher would be sufficient... but timber with the oil eroded wouldn't be great.

----------


## Marc

They have done some experiments on chopping boards looking for salmonella contamination. It turns out that wooden chopping boards contrary to what one may expect are less likely to keep bacteria on the surface after a normal wash in the sink when compared to plastic chopping boards. 
The thing with dishwashers is that the temperature cracks the timber board and in this way all bets are off, since a crack is an open door to bacteria. 
Conclusion, if you don't have a dishwasher use timber if you do, use plastic.  
Or just use a plate like a civilized person does.  :Smilie:

----------


## goldie1

Way to go  https://www.goodfood.com.au/eat-out/...?benref=theage

----------


## David.Elliott

FYI...  https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/527845...f-14-fell-ill/

----------


## craka

> Way to go  https://www.goodfood.com.au/eat-out/...?benref=theage

  
Whether you are pro or neg boards being served on, this is just a case of hygiene.    If boards haven't been oiled/finished and have deteriorated of co*u*rse bacteria is going to remain.   They should have replaced/repaired the boards, I hate to think what the rest of the place was like if they let their boards get like that.  
I have eaten of*f* boards countless times and never have once gotten sick.

----------

